# It's our destiny.



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We are winning the Championship this season.

It's our destiny, I don't know how it's going to work out, I don't know how it's going to happen, this is the last year Sam Cassell can probably play at a high level, this was the year Mobley turns 30, this is the year Shaun Livingston breaks out and becomes magical...

This is the year we the Clippers, will win the Championship, I don't know how it's going to happen.

It's destiny. It doesn't matter how the regular season turns out, if we make the playoffs, we will win the 2007 NBA championship, and we'll do it convincingly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ill hop on :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

GO CLIPPERS


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont think they will win but i shall cheer for them nonetheless

go clips :clap:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I got $42 bucks (42 for EB) bet in Vegas sayin that they will !!!! Whoo Hoo !!! 

For some reason, the odds were better than the Lakers !! Hahahahaha !!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

gl clips


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well think about it... Dallas and Phoenix are the biggest threats to us not making it out of the west (considering the fact that San Antonio is continuously getting older).

Also, with Kobe and Gasol being injured at the start of the season, the Clippers can take this opportunity to solidify their seedings in the playoffs. And you add the fact that the Clippers are also one of the better teams at surviving injuries (Indiana Pacers aside), there really isn't much out west I see beating us in a 7 game series except for Dallas or Phoenix.

If you saw the Denver game last night, Denver was basically playing Phoenix's style of basketball, in one game it can decimate us, but over a 7 game series?

The Rockets in 95' were 40-42 wins in the regular season and still took home the Championship... sure they were the defending champs at that time...

I'll admit the odds against me being correct are like... 1 to 239 or something, but I still feel we're going to win the Championship this season.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I think were one year and one player away from getting the title.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree. This is gonna be a magical year!!!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Drink the kool-aid. It's quite tasty.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't hold it against me if I'm wrong. :angel:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i already have $100 riding on it...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> We are winning the Championship this season.



no baiting


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

no baiting


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i already have $100 riding on it...


hey bootstrenf, what were the odds ??? I got mine at 18:1


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Number2 said:


> hey bootstrenf, what were the odds ??? I got mine at 18:1



odds? i don't need no stinkin odds...straight up with a coworker... :biggrin:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> odds? i don't need no stinkin odds...straight up with a coworker... :biggrin:


Hahahaha... so if you would of bet $100 and the AWSOME CLIPPERS win the championship.. You'd win $1,800.00 and get paid $1,900.00 !!!!! But no worries brahda... Atleast you'd be happy taking your friends/coworkers money to the BANK !!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Number2 said:


> hey bootstrenf, what were the odds ??? I got mine at 18:1


18 to 1 huh? Did you bet it in Vegas? Im going soon and Im gonna drop a c-note on the Clips. Straight up is a horrible bet by the way for the guy who made that bet. How do you make a straight up bet on winning the Championship? Weird


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Whad up DaFranchise, 

Yeah.. Mine was at the Flamingo Hilton.. When I placed the bet, it was 18/1 for Clippers to take the Championship.. Here is the updated ODDS in vegas.. 

Good luck to you DaFranchise !!! If you WIN, I WIN !!! EVERYONE WINS !! GO CLIPPERS !!! 


```
2006 NBA Championship
Updated October 24, 2006
Team 	Current
Dallas Mavericks 	4/1
Miami Heat 	        9/2
San Antonio Spurs 	9/2
Detroit Pistons 	7/1
Phoenix Suns 	        5/1
Cleveland Cavaliers 	10/1
New Jersey Nets 	15/1
Houston Rockets 	20/1
Denver Nuggets 	        20/1
Los Angeles Clippers 	20/1
Sacramento Kings 	25/1
Indiana Pacers 	        20/1
Los Angeles Lakers 	25/1
Chicago Bulls 	        20/1
Memphis Grizzlies 	35/1
Washington Wizards 	35/1
Philadelphia 76ers 	40/1
Orlando Magic 	        40/1
Milwaukee Bucks 	35/1
Boston Celtics 	        40/1
Utah Jazz 	        35/1
Minnesota Timberwolves 	40/1
New Orleans Hornets 	40/1
Seattle Sonics 	        50/1
Golden State Warriors 	75/1
Charlotte Bobcats 	75/1
Atlanta Hawks 	       125/1
Toronto Raptors        150/1
New York Knicks        150/1
Portland Trailblazers  250/1
```


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice, thanks for the list of odds. So its 20-1 now. Not bad at all. Probably throw down $200 bucks now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> no baiting


i dont even remember what i said but dear lord, the guy said he says the clippers will win the championship this year...comeon...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> i dont even remember what i said but dear lord, the guy said he says the clippers will win the championship this year...comeon...


Whats wrong with that? If you do not go in every season thinking your team will win the ship then ur not a true fan. Whats wrong with the Clipps winning it? Nothing at all. They are one of the top teams in the league this year.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Steez said:


> Whats wrong with that? If you do not go in every season thinking your team will win the ship then ur not a true fan.


wow. just wow. thats your definition of a "true fan" - basically blind loyalty. i bet sterling LOVES fans like you. 

then EVERY fan of EVERY team should be posting the exact same thing which makes 29 out of 30 fans wrong and makes winning the title a 1 in 30 luck fest. and makes every post like the OP's post meaningless.



> Whats wrong with the Clipps winning it? Nothing at all. They are one of the top teams in the league this year.


wrong with them winning it all? in terms of fairness, nothing - they have a right to win it all. theres nothing wrong with that. in terms of logic, common sense, and probability - well then, theres a problem. 

but yeah...you can think and hope for it all you want. not illegal. not breaking any rules. not even immoral. but at the same time, i hope you can understand when other fans laugh at the idea. nothing wrong with that, right? :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> wow. just wow. thats your definition of a "true fan" - basically blind loyalty. i bet sterling LOVES fans like you.
> 
> then EVERY fan of EVERY team should be posting the exact same thing which makes 29 out of 30 fans wrong and makes winning the title a 1 in 30 luck fest. and makes every post like the OP's post meaningless.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with your opinion... thats what makes a discussion. Voice your opinion, but dont talk bad about teams. They were one of the top teams last year, and are contenders this year.

PS. I am not a Clippers fan, Lakers fan here. Though I wouldn't mind if one of the L.A. teams got far in the playoffs.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

When I go to the Clippers game, I always put some money on the game... It's more exciting to watch.. Plus if the Clippers WIN, and I win my bet.. Even if the Clippers don't have good Odds, I still bet with the Clippers.. I just add more money on the Over/Under, or 1/2 time score, etc.. Im 2, 3, 4 times more HAPPY!! My team WINs, I WIN !! 

Clippers are atleast TOP 4 or 5 in the WEST.. They do have a good chance to get to the FINALS.. That equals to 20%-25%. My chances are better playing the CLIPPERS, than the Lottery which is like 13 million to 1 to win.. 

==================================================

Do you remember the 2001 NFL season ??

New York Giants were a sucky team in 2000.. And nobody thought that they would even make it to the superbowl in 2001.. 

The Odds for the Giants was;
45 to 1 to get to the Superbowl
100 to 1 to win the Superbowl

My buddy put $20 bucks on each.. And fooken eh.. the Giants made it to the superbowl.. so 
he won $900.

Superbowl XXXV 2001 - Baltimore Ravens vs. New York Giants 34-7

.. Just imagine if the Giants won the Superbowl.. That would of be $2,000 WON !!

============================================================

So with this.. I say.. it's not over till it's over !! Anything can happen !!! and even with my 18/1 odds for the Clippers to WIN.. Isn't it more FUN to WIN money on your team?? I think it is !!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Number2 said:


> When I go to the Clippers game, I always put some money on the game... It's more exciting to watch.. Plus if the Clippers WIN, and I win my bet.. Even if the Clippers don't have good Odds, I still bet with the Clippers.. I just add more money on the Over/Under, or 1/2 time score, etc.. Im 2, 3, 4 times more HAPPY!! My team WINs, I WIN !!
> 
> Clippers are atleast TOP 4 or 5 in the WEST.. They do have a good chance to get to the FINALS.. That equals to 20%-25%. My chances are better playing the CLIPPERS, than the Lottery which is like 13 million to 1 to win..
> 
> ...


I like the way you think bro. Im a gambling man myself and love to throw down some loose change on some NFL, NCAA, and NBA. I got the Bulls tonight +6.5 and they are destroying the Heat. Thats what I call easy money.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That was a good bet DaFranchise... Yeah.. I was thinking with the awards given out, and Chicago was a so so Defense team last year.. but with the additional of the 2 big guys inside.. I would be a tough WIN for whomever they play, even the Clippers... I think the Bulls are a scary team.. I might have to take the under .. LoL !!! Well, depends on who they play.. 

As for tomorrow for the Clippers vs. the Suns.. Hhhmm.. this is a tough one.. 
Suns are the favorites.. -4.5 to -5.5 = O/U 212
They are playing at home. Just lost to the Lakers.. I think the Suns are pissed.. They will come out firing vs. Clippers... 

I will have to put down 1 unit on Clippers +4.5 and 2 units on the Under..


=======================================

I'm probably going to play all 13 games on Nov 1st.. I might have a problem.. LoL !!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

20 - 1 odds? I guess the odds are much better than I thought right now.

I thought it would be 239 - 1. :clown:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Phew.. good thing I changed from UNDER to OVER vs. Suns... LoL !!! 

Yeah.. That the last time I checked... 20/1 for the Clippers to win it all.. I don't wanna check it anymore.. If it was 239/1 for the Clippers to win it all.. I might have to put some $$ on that.. If I put $20 on the Clippers.. it would be $4,870 if they WON...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Steez said:


> There is nothing wrong with your opinion... thats what makes a discussion. Voice your opinion, but dont talk bad about teams. They were one of the top teams last year, and are contenders this year.


id hardly consider the statement "the clippers wont win the nba championship" as hating.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> There is nothing wrong with your opinion... thats what makes a discussion. Voice your opinion, but dont talk bad about teams. They were one of the top teams last year, and are contenders this year.
> 
> PS. I am not a Clippers fan, Lakers fan here. Though I wouldn't mind if one of the L.A. teams got far in the playoffs.


 :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hey guys, i dont bet much, but is there any good, safe sites that i can bet on NBA games......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hey guys, i dont bet much, but is there any good, safe sites that i can bet on NBA games......



I believe online gambling is illegal now in the US.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Weasel, gambling is always been illegal, kinda.. There is a fine line.. 

Before, the new law.. you were able to transfer money from your credit card or bank account to those websites. But now you can NOT.. you have to either send a check or money order or western union or something like that.

People that already have money in those accounts already are fine. But you can not put any new money in.

The government has cracked down on most of the websites, like party poker, etc. They weren't after the end user, but just the owner of those websites.

Now days, you have to have an offshore account or just send them a check to get funds into your account. And I believe that most gambling sites are offshore also.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, I think after watching the first few games, we're getting to tier 1.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> You know, I think after watching the first few games, we're getting to tier 1.



i hope so, but i want to find out what's wrong with brand...i hope it's fatigue, but his fg% and his ft% have dipped dramatically...to me, that suggest some type of injury...i hope not, and if he does have an injury i hope it's minor...i think magloire hit him in the shoulder, and brand stated it was bothering him...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i hope so, but i want to find out what's wrong with brand...i hope it's fatigue, but his fg% and his ft% have dipped dramatically...to me, that suggest some type of injury...i hope not, and if he does have an injury i hope it's minor...i think magloire hit him in the shoulder, and brand stated it was bothering him...


He's still rebounding, and such, but since Maggette and Thomas have been practically hogging the rebounds we can understand why that might be a little down.

Also, the ball doesn't get passed to him as much, they're not doing the Sam and EB pick and roll as much either.

Brand just isn't getting as many attempts as he did last season, and Maggette is back with an offensive groove, Ross can score more, Thomas is a better scorer and rebounder than Vlad, Cassell well, is still Cassel, and Mobley's finger doesn't seem to be bothering him as much.

Brand didn't get worse... everyone else just got better. :angel: 

Besides, teams seem to double Brand much more, leaving more people open. We got too much talent...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> He's still rebounding, and such, but since Maggette and Thomas have been practically hogging the rebounds we can understand why that might be a little down.
> 
> Also, the ball doesn't get passed to him as much, they're not doing the Sam and EB pick and roll as much either.
> 
> ...


i don't think we've ever had that problem before...and you make a great point that brand didn't get worse and everyone got better...100% agreed...

i'm still worried about his %'s though...53%fg/78%ft last year; 48%fg/55%ft this year...

we all know brand is the model of consistency, and for him to shoot so badly kind of worries me...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i don't think we've ever had that problem before...and you make a great point that brand didn't get worse and everyone got better...100% agreed...
> 
> i'm still worried about his %'s though...53%fg/78%ft last year; 48%fg/55%ft this year...
> 
> we all know brand is the model of consistency, and for him to shoot so badly kind of worries me...


the FG percentage is not too worrisome, it's the FT percentage that scares me.

I think Brand is mentally tired, hopefully he'll get better as the season goes.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

7-7 at the end of November... we can still win 50 games if the team learns how to play as... a team.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's the thing yo, if we can beat the Spurs this friday, we will win the Championship, book it!:cheers:


----------

